# Anal Gland Removal



## sarlcf (May 17, 2004)

I figured I would start in the Senior section since Rudi is 12 years old. I have had Rudi since she was 8 years old. She has not had too many health issues so far but I am not sure of what she may have had previous to us having her.

Last October her anal gland (just one) was impacted and needed to be lanced and flushed out. We just had that same gland become impacted again. When I took her to the vet they lanced it again. The vet said that the hole to the gland is too small for anything to empty from it. I did ask her if Rudi came more often to have it emptied would that help. She did not know. (I don't like this vet much). 

My plan is to go back and see the vet that I like alot and see what her opinion is. But I think that removal will be one of the options.

Has anyone had their dogs anal glands removed? What are the chances for incontinence afterwards?

Ohh, and I feed Blue Buffalo Wilderness, 1 cup with a tablespoon of wet cat food twice a day. Since switching to that, we have not had any poop issues. She was a bit runny at times before that.

Thanks.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I had my dog's anal glands removed when he was about 8 years old because they kept getting infected and rupturing. He was fine and had no problems after, but it is possible to end up with some incontinence problems so this isn't something I would do lightly.

As far as just having impacted glands, I would probably just try having them expressed on a very regular basis and see how that goes. If this were my dog and he was needing them done all the time, I would learn how to do it myself and do it at home. Your vet can easily show you how to do it if you can get over the toxic waste smell.

The other thing you can try is a higher fiber diet in an attempt to make firmer and more poo so the dog can express his glands himself.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I had Turbo's removed about 5 years ago...she was only 4, but they were getting impacted quickly, and my vet suggested removal. Aside from having a bit of post surgery gas, she has never had a problem since. No more irritation and no incontinence issues at all. I would be sure that the vet had some experience with this type of surgery to be on the safe side. Good luck!!

BTW, Turbo is definately happier...she did not care to have her anals expressed at all!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I found Max's anal gland problems cleared up when I tweaked his diet.


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

Lisa,

What did you tweak Max's diet with. My girlfriend adopted my foster, who had parvo but came thru it wonderfully. Her name is Mia and she just turned 1 year old and they had to take her in last week to have her glands expressed. She has never had any problems til then. Mia gets 3/4 cup TOTW twice a day, Innova health biscuits for training and that is it. 
Thanks
Sue


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

My pug was close to having hers removed, but a change in diet was all it took. She was on Pro Plan and was switched to Natural Balance and then to Timber Wolf. There was nothing wrong with the NB, but I wanted both of my dogs on the same food. I believe it was the corn in the Pro Plan that caused her issues.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've had one of my dogs glands removed when he was around 8. (this was years ago) he never suffered any incontinence with it.

IF you have this done, my suggestion is to go to someone (I used a board certified surgeon) who is very very savvy in gland removal.

I honestly think once you start expressing glands, it makes things worse and you end having to have them expressed constantly..

I wouldn't hesitate to do a gland removal again if warranted..

good luck
diane


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Sue ClarkLisa,
> 
> What did you tweak Max's diet with. My girlfriend adopted my foster, who had parvo but came thru it wonderfully. Her name is Mia and she just turned 1 year old and they had to take her in last week to have her glands expressed. She has never had any problems til then. Mia gets 3/4 cup TOTW twice a day, Innova health biscuits for training and that is it.
> Thanks
> Sue


. 

For Max, I had to take most of the eggs out of his diet. 

WDJ had an article, some dogs couldn't handle grains, others needed a prune a day for increased fiber. For fiber I use flax and sometimes apple pectin.


----------

